# German jagdterrier



## Daniel Cox

I was wondering if anyones has had an experience with the jagdterrier, pronounced Yak-terrier. I have heard great things about these little monsters. It was started by crossing the English Fox Terrier and the Black and Tan Hunting Terrier. It looks to be a pure working breed still. I am not getting one but my father has a super high drive JRT that is getting very old. My father is very active and wants a dog that is 15-20 lbs. He goes biking, hiking, camping and does just about anything outdoors. This looks like a great dog for him. My father is very tough with dogs and this looks like the one for him. The problem with getting another JRT is it seems to be getting diluted by people breeding for show.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jagdterrier
http://germanjagdterrier.net/the_cumberland_pack_002.htm
http://knitehunt.homestead.com/
http://jagdterrierregistry.homestead.com/index.html
http://www.clearcreekjagdterriers.com/index.html

Opinions...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

If he gets a jagterrier, and is hard on it, he is gonna get tore up.


----------



## Daniel Cox

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> If he gets a jagterrier, and is hard on it, he is gonna get tore up.


Have you seen one of these little monsters?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Yes, a few.


----------



## Daniel Cox

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Yes, a few.


 Were they used for tracking/hunting game or used for something else?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

They were used for hunting. They were really good at it. Housdogs were kinda softer .


----------



## Mark Connolly

I own a Jagdterrier and she is about six years old.

I was introduced to the breed by one of my mentors back in the early nineties. He was going to Germany a few times a year to buy working dogs and was shown the breed. He liked their tenacity so much that he returned with two. 

I took up the task of trying to put obedience on the male he brought back. I was a complete novice trainer at the time and completely underestimated this 20 pound hell raiser. I was trying to push this dog into a down and he nailed me in the forearm. This dog was hanging on my arm...it was not like a bite and retreat type of thing . That little sh*t hurt let me tell you. To this day I consider it my most painful and deep bite. 

Well about six years later I went out and bought one for myself. She has tremendous hunting drive and a great nose. She is now a spoiled house dog and so I have tried to curb most of her instincts. 

I also have owned JRT's also and let me tell you there are still some nasty little ones out there for hunting. I would focus on the JRTCA registered JRT's only and weed throught the breeders that don't actually hunt with their breeding stock.

One thing with the Jagd's is there are some lines where the dogs produced are bigger and are no good for earth dog work (go-to-ground, dirt, dog, whatever you want to call it). My female is in the 20-25lb. range and is to big to enter and turn around in most ground tunnels.


----------



## Daniel Cox

Mark Connolly said:


> I own a Jagdterrier and she is about six years old.
> 
> I was introduced to the breed by one of my mentors back in the early nineties. He was going to Germany a few times a year to buy working dogs and was shown the breed. He liked their tenacity so much that he returned with two.
> 
> I took up the task of trying to put obedience on the male he brought back. I was a complete novice trainer at the time and completely underestimated this 20 pound hell raiser. I was trying to push this dog into a down and he nailed me in the forearm. This dog was hanging on my arm...it was not like a bite and retreat type of thing . That little sh*t hurt let me tell you. To this day I consider it my most painful and deep bite.
> 
> Well about six years later I went out and bought one for myself. She has tremendous hunting drive and a great nose. She is now a spoiled house dog and so I have tried to curb most of her instincts.
> 
> I also have owned JRT's also and let me tell you there are still some nasty little ones out there for hunting. I would focus on the JRTCA registered JRT's only and weed throught the breeders that don't actually hunt with their breeding stock.
> 
> One thing with the Jagd's is there are some lines where the dogs produced are bigger and are no good for earth dog work (go-to-ground, dirt, dog, whatever you want to call it). My female is in the 20-25lb. range and is to big to enter and turn around in most ground tunnels.


Thanks for the reply. That is some good info.


----------



## Bob Scott

I've done natural earth work behind half dozen Jadgterriers. Their strong point is there nose. Probably the best tracking terriers I've seen.
They have/had a really nasty reputation but the ones I've seen weren't all that bad.
As Mark commented there are a lot of larger dogs out there. In Europe the've been used on wild boar, deer, just about anything that moves. You wont see many 12-14 lb terriers doing this work.
Again, as per Mark, there are many really good JRTs still out there. The JRTCA would be a good place to start but still be warry that some of those folks have more to do with showing then working. Ask JRTC breeders about working titles. The Bronze Medallion is at the top end. It's awarded to dogs that have worked at least three different quarry. 
Like many SV GSDs, some are out there to put a fast working title on the dog in order to show in a more prestiege class.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

I was looking into checking these out a while back myself (I am not the anonymous poster) but here is athread on Leerburg -

http://www.leerburg.com/forums/ubbthreads.php/ubb/showflat/Number/8487/page/0/fpart/1

I also did some posting on the website at knitehunt and a folks there thought they would be very hard to keep off of critters, even if imprinted on cadaver as a puppy. I had some PMs too with some folks who owned them said the same thing. So, relative to your father, would that be a concern (going after the critters that abound in the woods?) 

--------

If I ever do get a terrier for cadaver work, something I keep thinking about as I get older, I am thinking I may go with a good JRT but still want to check out the Jagterriers or Fells, - - - but for now I got my new full size pick up truck and plenty of room..... and no new dogs until my oldest 11 year old GSD is out of the picture. Mark I may have to come up and meet your Jagdterrier sometime though.....They do seem a real neat dog. I know there is one doing disaster work in Europe


----------



## Mark Connolly

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Mark I may have to come up and meet your Jagdterrier sometime though.....They do seem a real neat dog.


You would be welcome to come see her. I have to warn you she is spoiled rotten and a little overweight and is the most disobedient of any of my dogs. She sleeps in our bed which I'm not proud of. I guess everyone has to have one spoiled little brat.

In the future maybe I'll visit your SAR training with my GSD female and I'll bring my Jagd along.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

We'de love to have you. Sometimes we train at Crowders Mtn or Kings Mtn. I'll let you know. (Most of our stuff is GSP area)


----------



## Kris Finison

I love these little guys. So much punch in such a small package. Some good JRTs can come close, but they still usually tend to fall short of these guys. 
Plus I'm a sucker for the black n tan. :smile:


----------



## sasa kobasica

I'v had some Jagd's, and they were great for all kinds of hunt. But sure you don't expect them to be 100% obedient. Their hunting instincts are sometimes too strong


----------

